# Culo flappy



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Stamattina. Davanti a due caffè. Gatti. Tv accesa sui tg.
-Come va la gamba Tebina?-
Apro un occhio -Bene, la tua schiena? Girati.-
Lo fa. Guardo -Solo un pò rosso. Voi di Napoli avete la pelle come dura come quelle dei cinghiali. Io ho un livido ENORME.-
-Perchè sei femminuccia delicata.-
-Fottiti. Mi fai un altro caffè?-
-No. Lo sai che la macchinetta elettrica non la so usare.-
A già. Mattia lo sterminatore di macchinette da caffè elettriche. Basta che le usi tre volte e alla quarta esplodono. Come minimo.
Mi alzo. Lo preparo. E lui
-Tebe ma...-  mi tocca il culo. Soppesa -Non vorrei dire ma ti sta crollando di brutto!!!-
Mi sono girata con il sopracciglio sinistro alzato, ovvero arcuato come un gatto incazzato e -Prego?-
-E si! Senti! E' molto flappy!-
-Molto flappy sarà il tuo cervello intanto.- poi sono scesa con lo sguardo sulla sua pancia, indicandola -anche quella è decisamente flappy. Flappy XXL a super manetta...-
-Sono di ossatura forte,io discendo dai sapiens sapiens, non come te che hai le ossa cave come gli uccelli, che non vorrei ricordarti discendono dai dinosauri piumati.-
-Mattia, hai studiato la storia? Bravo. Quindi non credi più che gli uomini preistorici e i grandi dinosauri abbiano convissuto, uccidendoli con le lance...-
-Sapientina, non fare la scienziata. Tu non sai niente di chimica.-
-Vero, ma dissento sul fatto che tu discenda da un Sapiens Sapiens. Direi proprio Neanderthal...sei la prova che non è vero che si sono estinti. Anche fisicamente intendo...-
-E va bene. Io sono l'ultimo esemplare di Neanderthal ma tu rimani con il culo che crolla. Ti ricordo che piaccio, oltre a quelle della tua età anche a quelle che hanno 10 anni meno di me, quindi con culi sodi e...-
Mi sono avvicinata. Gli sono arrivata a toccare il naso con il mio. Ha smesso di parlare.
L'ho baciato.
Si è messo a ridere.
Io anche.
-Ti amo.- gli ho detto. Avevo il cuore che esplodeva. Non lo so. Batteva davvero forte
-Anche io.-




E da stasera esercizi rassodamento culo.


che fatica essere e rimanere  bellissimi.
Uff


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

> -Tebe ma...- mi tocca il culo. Soppesa -Non vorrei dire ma ti sta crollando di brutto!!!-


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




















:rotfl::rotfl:













no dico...




































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

A Mattia se io fossi donna me lo sposerei! minchia che uomo! minchia che ridere!!!


----------



## Cattivik (30 Agosto 2012)

Il miglior modo per rassodare e tenere alto il culo è andare in montagna... oltre che per far sparire la pancia...


Cattivik


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

cammina che ti passa. una settimana e hai un culo che prende il volo :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (31 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5505 ha detto:
			
		

> Il miglior modo per rassodare e tenere alto il culo è andare in montagna... oltre che per far sparire la pancia...
> 
> 
> Cattivik


Ottimo consiglio ... 

... un lato B flappy non si può guardare ... 




... io avrei la casa in montagna ...





... in un posto stupendo per le passeggiate ...






... mia moglie con le figlie è al mare fino a mercoledì prossimo ... 







:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

